# Pudelpointer Questions



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey, as some of you read, I lost one of the sweetest, best hunting GSP's about 9 months ago. My wife and I are ready to move on and get a new gun dog. I am leaning towards a Pudelpointer, most likely from Cedarwoods in Boise. I was wondering if anyone in the Utah Valley area has a pudelpointer we could meet, just to get an idea of temperment and size and what not. Anwyay, let me know! Thanks.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Sent PM


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have two- just picked one up from Cedarwoods on the 31st- PM sent


----------



## Pudelpointer (Aug 16, 2012)

I too recently purchased a Pudelpointer out of Cedarwoods. I have been nothing but pleased with how well rounded she is. The kids love the "mustache" on a girl look. So far she is close to a year old and has exhibited excellent traits for hunting, and retrieving birds. She is really calm and well mannered around our young kids. I have nothing, but good things to say about this breed. They aren't as hyper as our labs were and learn really quick! Good luck with finding your next companion.


----------



## pudel (Apr 3, 2011)

Great dogs, my is also from cedarwoods. He is 11 months, Bob is a great guy, sent you a pm.


----------

